# Any Canucks applied for disability in Canada/ontario?



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

I know topics like this are rather frequent but I was wondering if anyone can share any experiences with applying for disability, esp in Canada. Im well aware that it is more common to get approved for disability due to anxiety and depression then IBS, but I dont think I have a problem with that!My anxiety has gotten soooo bad, and as Im sure a lot of people can relate Im terrified to do anything anymore!One of my solutions for this was starting my business (which is coming together nicely!) But as most people know it takes quite a while to make a profit and in the meantime I dont know what to do! In august my financial support from my program is cut off and the thought of going back to work terrifies me. The job I had before I took the program was a good one, but in the 3 months I worked there I called in sick 4 times and went home early about the same (and really shouldnt have been there half the time, I dont know how I could go a whole day without eating... this is a big reason for me not to go back to work because I know my health just goes down the drain), I cant believe I didnt get fired! Im really worried about having to find a job and working around the IBS and anxiety, I have anxiety attacks daily and it's all the worse when Im working, as Im sure some of you can relate too. Attacks leaving the house, attacks on the way to work, before starting work, on my breaks etc etc... you get the idea lol... And then there is the depression on top of that.. Which I wont get into, but Im predisposed (is that the right word?) for these kind of things as anxiety and bipolar run in my family...Anyhow, my mum has suggested that I really get on the ball and apply for disability, but I know it can be a hastle, and quite frankily doctors give me anxiety, so I dont want to go see mine unless I have too! Plus I have social anxiety... so talking to random people about my various insanities and illnesses doesnt seem to inviting... Thankfully my friend is in the same boat with anxiety so we are going to drag each other kicking and screaming to the disability office...I just wanted to know if anyone has any advice or experiences to share, what I should prepare for should I go down this path. Im rambling on! Its that darn social anxiety *sigh* I feel like a big ball of nerves right now! I seriously wish I could hide in my apartment and be left alone sometimes... Who needs the big wide world anyhow?Thanks guys!You have been the best support I have ever gotten I dont know what I would do without you all!


----------

